# Briggs & stratton oil in air filter cover



## G.MAN

*HOW CAN I DIAGNOSE THE ROOT CAUSE. WHAT TEST SHOULD I PERFORM?:wave:*


----------



## usmcgrunt

Is the oil level over the full mark on the dip stick? Possibly from a leaking carb dumping fuel into the crank case? Has the engine been tilted on it's side with the carb toward the ground?


----------



## Mike D.

This is typically caused by a blown head gasket. A blown head gasket can allow pressure to build up in the crankcase and force engine oil out through the breather. Other symptoms to this condition include the burning of oil, smoking, and overall loss of power.

also make sure it not overfull or has been leaned over

if it blows smoke, may be rings or bad valves


----------



## Rentahusband

Mike D. said:


> This is typically caused by a blown head gasket. A blown head gasket can allow pressure to build up in the crankcase and force engine oil out through the breather. Other symptoms to this condition include the burning of oil, smoking, and overall loss of power.
> 
> also make sure it not overfull or has been leaned over
> 
> if it blows smoke, may be rings or bad valves


I may be having a "brain fart", but how would a blown head gaskes cause this?


----------



## Mike D.

Rentahusband said:


> I may be having a "brain fart", but how would a blown head gaskes cause this?


can allow pressure to build up in the crankcase and force engine oil out through the breather. Other symptoms to this condition include the burning of oil, smoking, and overall loss of power.


----------



## geogrubb

G.MAN said:


> *HOW CAN I DIAGNOSE THE ROOT CAUSE. WHAT TEST SHOULD I PERFORM?:wave:*


Please post the engine model, type and code usually found stamped in the engine shroud by the spark plug. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Mike D.

geogrubb said:


> Please post the engine model, type and code usually found stamped in the engine shroud by the spark plug. Have a good one. Geo


a model number on a small engine really wont help DIAGNOSE a problem unless there has been a recall, many symtoms on small engines remain the same through out.


----------



## geogrubb

Mike D. said:


> a model number on a small engine really wont help DIAGNOSE a problem unless there has been a recall, many symtoms on small engines remain the same through out.


Since you show having 10,498 posts you obviously know something about something, however with my limited knowledge I prefer not to waste time guessing, the model, type and code can determine if the engine is 2-cycle, 4-cycle, OHV or flat head, horizontal or vertical crankshaft, type of crankcase ventilation, whether the carb is above or below the fuel tank and the relationship of the air filter to the carb. Without seeing the engine or knowing what it is used for, the more information available the quicker the solution. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech

Mike D. said:


> a model number on a small engine really wont help DIAGNOSE a problem unless there has been a recall, many symtoms on small engines remain the same through out.


The model number on a small engine will most definitely help to diagnose this type of issue!

The model number tells us everything we need to know about the engine were dealing with as geo suggested. A blown head gasket will NOT cause oil in the air filter on an L-Head engine and only cause pressure in the crankcase on an OHV engine if it's leaking into the push rod galley. Knowing this type of information will help in determining possible issues to look into, and what not to waste time on. That's why the model number is so important, not only on engines, but on any OPE equipment as well.

Don't underestimate the value of information, it can go a long way in figuring out a particular issue.


----------



## geogrubb

30yearTech said:


> The model number on a small engine will most definitely help to diagnose this type of issue!
> 
> The model number tells us everything we need to know about the engine were dealing with as geo suggested. A blown head gasket will NOT cause oil in the air filter on an L-Head engine and only cause pressure in the crankcase on an OHV engine if it's leaking into the push rod galley. Knowing this type of information will help in determining possible issues to look into, and what not to waste time on. That's why the model number is so important, not only on engines, but on any OPE equipment as well.
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of information, it can go a long way in figuring out a particular issue.


Thanks 30Year..... Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband

30yearTech said:


> The model number on a small engine will most definitely help to diagnose this type of issue!
> 
> The model number tells us everything we need to know about the engine were dealing with as geo suggested. A blown head gasket will NOT cause oil in the air filter on an L-Head engine and only cause pressure in the crankcase on an OHV engine if it's leaking into the push rod galley. Knowing this type of information will help in determining possible issues to look into, and what not to waste time on. That's why the model number is so important, not only on engines, but on any OPE equipment as well.
> 
> Don't underestimate the value of information, it can go a long way in figuring out a particular issue.


 That is what I thought. I did not see how a blown head gasked would increase crankcase pressure and force oil into the air cleaner. I do not believe I have ever seen a post from Mike D. I figured with that many posts he must know something. Do posts on other parts of Hobby Talk carry over to the Small engine forum? 
Thanks for clairifying 30year!!


----------



## 30yearTech

Rentahusband said:


> Do posts on other parts of Hobby Talk carry over to the Small engine forum? Thanks for clairifying 30year!!


A post is a post. It's just a counter that shows how many posts you have created on the site regardless of the section you may have posted in. This may not be Mike D area of expertise, but his suggestion towards a blown head gasket is a valid suggestion, assuming of course the issue is on an OHV engine with a head gasket. Engines such as the Honda GC series don't even have a head gasket, bringing focus back to how helpful the engine numbers are.

I hope the *OP* does not get lost in all of this. Please post the numbers off your engine, so that everyone may offer some suggestions for you to look into.


----------



## Kingsports

Rentahusband said:


> I may be having a "brain fart", but how would a blown head gaskes cause this?


A blown head gasket CAN NOT and will not cause oil in breather. A broke ring can. A cracked piston can. Pcv can. But not a head gasket.


----------



## paulr44

Kingsports said:


> A blown head gasket CAN NOT and will not cause oil in breather. A broke ring can. A cracked piston can. Pcv can. But not a head gasket.


Yes, it can. But not in the conventional "blown" manner. If the gasket fails by the push rods on an OHV the CC won't be able to maintain the partial vacuum necessary for proper breather function. No different than piston ring blow-by.


----------



## Kingsports

Paulr44 FYI A head gasket can fail between cylinder and push rod. True But not very common but possible. (if it has push rods)
The engine (L head) talked about in this forum is not a over head cam.


----------

